# Savage



## codfish (Mar 22, 2006)

Can anyone tell me if the savage 14 euro classic 30-06 is a good firearm I was going to purchase one but would like some info from someone who knows about savage firearms


----------



## Mossy835 (Aug 27, 2006)

My father just picked up a Savage Model 11 with the 300wsm. Let start off with the good, then the bad about this firearm.

Good- The price for the gun was very good compared to similar rifle, Right out of the box the gun shot very good, and accurate, the option of having a removable magazine is awsome, the wood stock is very nice.

Bad- The accutrigger system, all I can say is I hate it. Maybe some people like it.

But all in all I think Savage makes pretty good firearms, I do like them, but I do prefer Weatherby rifles :thumb:


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Mossy, what is your gripe with the accutrigger?
I worked up loads for my nephews .204 with Accutrigger, and I was rather impressed with it.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Don't know about the model 14, but I like my 10FP

Oh, and the accutrigger is great. Much better than any factory Weatherby trigger.  Or any other factory trigger for that matter.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## Mossy835 (Aug 27, 2006)

Can't a guy have his own opinion, just for some reason I wasn't very impressed with the accutrigger system. It's not like I was trashing the whole gun or anything. Savage does make very good rifle don't get me wrong, I like my fathers new rifle very much.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Mossy835 said:


> Can't a guy have his own opinion, just for some reason I wasn't very impressed with the accutrigger system. It's not like I was trashing the whole gun or anything. Savage does make very good rifle don't get me wrong, I like my fathers new rifle very much.


Not sure what you are talking about. Where in either jimbob's or my post do you get the idea that you are not entitled to your opinion?

Just like I'm entitled to mine, Don't think much of Weatherby, had one once, way overpriced for what you get, there are much better rifles out there for alot less money.

I may be wrong, but it looks to me like jimbob is asking what it is about the accutrigger that you don't like, not trashing your opinion.

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

Yep, I was just asking Why he hated it.


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Buy the savage. One of my friends got an accutrigger model and complained about it, but he didn't know that it could be adjusted. A couple turnes of the tool that came with the gun and he loves it now. As for the rest of the rifle I think they're hard to beat. I have a pre-accutrigger model 10 TACTIC in .223 that will put a .2 group on papper all day, every day, any day. Not bad for a rifle that only cost about half the price of the others I was considering when I was shoping for a varmint gun. :sniper:


----------

